

Anonymous posting on Social Networks - locolapp
http://www.locolapp.com

======
proksoup
I do not see the value of local social.

An island somewhere has re-affirmed my beliefs not shattered them.

9gag and reddit and etc I think have anonymous posting covered pretty okay
without introducing a new "login" concept.

~~~
locolapp
just a clickbait title. I think the anonymous posting implementation here has
some novelty though. There is a massive user trust and acquisition problem to
a new app like this, I'm hoping allowing anonymous posts will let people feel
comfortable being an early adopter and sharing to a new community before they
know what it will develop into.

